# Crypt Creepa to "Torso"



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I've been playing around with great stuff spray foam and The Crypt Creepa and I have hit the jackpot here I think 

I am making the torso from the crypt creepa to appear open and all of his guts are hanging out. (yummy) He is also being pinned to a wall at the moment XD not sure when I'll scrape him down and put him on the real wall he's gonna be hanging on. All I know is that I'm gonna need my chains, paint, and luck because I didn't use Wax Paper when I sprayed the foam down. (duhh) so now I have to scrape him off a slab of plywood haha I think you guys will like him a lot.

I will post a video and pictures later but for now I figured I'd inform you that I have officially started for Halloween 2010! 

For those of you that don't remember the crypt creepa then go ahead and search for it. I'm sure my thread will come up


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok here are videos 

Unpainted:





Painted:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's going to be one gory mess isn't he? Nice job


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

fick209 said:


> He's going to be one gory mess isn't he? Nice job


Haha That's what I'm hoping for XD

I love gore and this is probably my favorite project I've ever done so far. I plan on making a small cell for him and that is where he will be chained up to. I'm gonna go get some 1" Pvc pipe for the pipes of his cell and some chains to hold up his arms. Then when he's all done I'll throw in a strobe light at the bottom of the cell and it will look real nice. Already got the wood and Foam I need for it. Now all that's left is paint and construction  WOO!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow PW, that is totally sick, I love it!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATE! I know its been awhile but I decided to start working again yesterday and guess what! He's almost done! All I need to do is a few paint touch ups and to finish making the exterior of the torture box.

Low Quality Video (Night Simulation):





Low Quality Video (Day Simulation):





High Quality Video (Day/Night View):
COMING SOON! (Being filmed as adjustments are being made)

Specs/Prices:
50 LED Strobe ($5 Home Depot After Sale)
Custom Frame (FREE Found)
Custom Spray Foam Guts (FREE Reused from Last Year)
Custom Paint Job (FREE Reused from Last Year)
Blucky Skeleton ($20 Party Max)
2 Metal Chains Painted to look rusty (FREE Found)
Total Cost: $25


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwwwww! gross!

um...nice job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Psyco. Looks really good!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guy and gals  I still have the outside to do and I started making my pink foam rocks earlier 

Basically I'm going for the Old Castle/Church/Dungeon type walls on the outside and then adding either PVC or Dowl Rod poles to make it appear as if it were a cell where the prisoner was held captive as he was ripped apart 

My mom thinks I'm demented muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATES!

Sorry no pics/video in this update but I'll explain whats been going on. 

First, on an unrelated note, I fixed one of my strobe lights! Woooo 

Second, Rocks are a pain!!! However they look very very nice right now and I'm hoping they will look even better after painted! Its surprizing what some pink foam, a utility knife, and some sand paper can do! Keep posted! I'll add a video or some pictures later though. 

Cya!


----------

